# What Nitro Fuel is your Favorite



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

Hello All,

Looking to see what everyone is running . Is there a favorite Brand you really favor....


----------



## rybred33 (Jan 10, 2007)

O'Donnell.. 30% race. I love the stuff.


----------



## ValleyRailTrain (May 18, 2011)

So is that a priced based or on performance? I am looking to stock fuel and just want to see what people really want to run. :thumbsup:


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Trinity Monster Horsepower 20%


----------



## basketcase45 (Aug 4, 2004)

Byron's 30% race blend
Byron's 20% race blend


----------



## Sm14keD (May 28, 2009)

basketcase45 said:


> Byron's 30% race blend
> Byron's 20% race blend


What he said . . . :thumbsup:


----------

